# Anyone bought the scorp motor yet



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

As it implies what your reaction


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

go to thedieselgarage.com their a a few guys over there that got their hands on some, i heard spartan has allready cracked the code and has one with the urea, dpf, cat, and egr all removed and smoking black


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

bigbadbrad;1044502 said:


> go to thedieselgarage.com their a a few guys over there that got their hands on some, i heard spartan has allready cracked the code and has one with the *urea, dpf, cat, and egr all removed and smoking black*


boy isnt that askin for it


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

albhb3;1044503 said:


> boy isnt that askin for it


no they are a tuning company, they bought the truck, know they are voiding the warrenty, and are doing it for "off road use only" they know exactly what they are doing, EPA cant touch them, they been threw it with the 6.4, puls ya know what they say, ya got to pay to play


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

One of my buddies took delivery of his 2011 6.7 crew cab and he says it's got loads of power for a stock truck. When he gets back from Maine with it I intend to take it for a little spin.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

We have 4 new ambulances in our budget for this year I can't wait to drive one. I will give you a good report after I have one for a 36 hour weekend rotation.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't big on the front grill at first, but I saw a Black FX4 Crew this past weekend it was sharp, very sharp. I would like to see it all colormatched though like the previous FX4's.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

heard one today while sitting at a stop very quiet they look great with 37s


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have driven 2 now, they drive very nice but i think they have a little less power stock than a 6.4.. I am going to stick with my 6.4 for a wile.
Robert


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

rob_cook2001;1048191 said:


> I have driven 2 now, they drive very nice but i think they have a little less power stock than a 6.4.. I am going to stick with my 6.4 for a wile.
> Robert


do you think it had less umph because of the gear ratio. I would say that at a 3.31 it would feel less. I will put it out there that, thats the only way the MPG's increased


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

MickiRig1;1047046 said:


> We have 4 new ambulances in our budget for this year I can't wait to drive one. I will give you a good report after I have one for a 36 hour weekend rotation.


I take it they are F-series ambulances?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I would stay away from them for a few years. Ford bought cat patents to build them so it truly not a ford motor. CAT made a decsion not to continue in the on road truck market because of the problems with there designs and reliablity. Ford's original tests were so bad they almost stopped futher production on them. I personel know someone who has one badged as a 6.4 for road testing. Just something also to remember ford has had 3 motors in 7 years not a very good track record in my eyes.They ALL were going to be the best motor ever made. P.S i used to own all fords not true anymore after my 6.0 mess


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

I've had my 2011 F350 for about a month now. It has a 6.7 in it and so far I like it. It has great power and good fuel mileage. I've driven it about 2500 miles and have averaged about 17.5 to 18 MPG…

At first I started shopping for a 2010, but was not too excited about the 6.4. After doing a little research I decided to take a leap of faith and buy the 6.7. I usually avoid first year of production-hopefully it all works out.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

We have been getting E-350 ( badged ) Super Duty - Ambulances. The engines should be available for ambulances. We are the biggest company in the country. They want diesels and we buy many Ford ambulances every year.

I used to sing the praises of the 6.0. Not anymore! They just fall apart at around 120K, all kinds of glitches that do not show up when you scan them.Psycho fan clutches,computer plays with shift points,good MPG one day the next day blows thou a tank in 5 calls. The EGR throws codes constantly, injectors self destructing.
I would rather have an old 7.3 I know they will not die under me. Starts and drives, does not _s t u m b l e _for the first 300 yards. I have not drove our 6.4's enough to give an honest opinion.


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

MickiRig1;1049087 said:


> We have been getting E-350 ( badged ) Super Duty - Ambulances. The engines should be available for ambulances. We are the biggest company in the country. They want diesels and we buy many Ford ambulances every year.
> 
> I used to sing the praises of the 6.0. Not anymore! They just fall apart at around 120K, all kinds of glitches that do not show up when you scan them.Psycho fan clutches,computer plays with shift points,good MPG one day the next day blows thou a tank in 5 calls. The EGR throws codes constantly, injectors self destructing.
> I would rather have an old 7.3 I know they will not die under me. Starts and drives, does not _s t u m b l e _for the first 300 yards. I have not drove our 6.4's enough to give an honest opinion.


As I understand it the 6.7 and 6.4 are to big t fit into the E vans. So unfortunately you are stuck with the 6.0... Why not go with F series Ambulances?


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Kavu;1049112 said:


> As I understand it the 6.7 and 6.4 are to big t fit into the E vans. So unfortunately you are stuck with the 6.0... Why not go with F series Ambulances?


Gigantic jump in price.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

fireside;1048801 said:


> I would stay away from them for a few years. Ford bought cat patents to build them so it truly not a ford motor. CAT made a decsion not to continue in the on road truck market because of the problems with there designs and reliablity. Ford's original tests were so bad they almost stopped futher production on them. I personel know someone who has one badged as a 6.4 for road testing. Just something also to remember ford has had 3 motors in 7 years not a very good track record in my eyes.They ALL were going to be the best motor ever made. P.S i used to own all fords not true anymore after my 6.0 mess


The 6.0 was pretty crappy. The 6.4 was a good motor only discontinued because of bad blood between Ford and Navistar due to the 6.0 so Ford gave Navistar a big F U and decided to produce their own motor. That is why they've had so many engines in such a short period of time.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

7.3 Plower;1049184 said:


> The 6.0 was pretty crappy. The 6.4 was a good motor only discontinued because of bad blood between Ford and Navistar due to the 6.0 so Ford gave Navistar a big F U and decided to produce their own motor. That is why they've had so many engines in such a short period of time.


The bad blood was the law suit by both of them. They blame internation for all the problems so they just stopped selling them to ford. The 6.4 was some what better but they had LOTS of problems but not as many as the 6.0.
AS for the 6.0 problems is spoke to a international rep looking at a school bus for a warrentty problem with it when my truck go figure was being fixed again. He stated a blue bird school bus has the same 6.0 motor as ford. The many problem with a ford is it never works hard and doesn't get hot to burn the carbon completely. The easy way to explain it is one is 33,000 and the other is max 19,000. The other problem is they can'nt sit or idal at all or you will have major problems.


----------



## bterry (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm totally unhappy with the mileage of my 6.4. Power is awesome, and I suppose it's not as big of a polluter as some others. Personally I don't think a little soot is that bad, poor fuel mileage may be worse for the environment.

Glad to hear all the good mileage numbers from the 6.7's.


----------

